# New pic of Zack Khan



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Holy craaaaaaaap :rockon:


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

damm es a monster.

is he a pro?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

not yet....


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Jesus!!! Thats a much better pic matehes looking unbeatable


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

Jesus Fu**ing hell!!!.......he looks like he has put some more size on!...as if he needed to?


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

im guessing he will be soon.

wheres he from? have you any leg pics?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Fcuking hell!! He just gets bigger and bigger!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> not yet....





Bazzoka Tooth said:


> im guessing he will be soon.
> 
> wheres he from? have you any leg pics?


not unless he finally manages to nail his condition on the day he wont,hope he does would like to see him up there peeled with the size he carries.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

If one is for certain he knows how to build muscle. 

IF he nails his condition this year.....lights out !!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Fcukmejesus he is huuuuge!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Incredible size, absolutely huge! What a monster! :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

as above, if he finally nails his conditioning (and seeing he is working with neil hill he should) its going to be a crazy pose off for the pro card


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

mate the guy has worked with Yates in the past,it doesnt matter WHO he is working with,its if he actually follows thru with whatever is needed to be done......


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

nice! look at the size of him i noticed his hands are huge too!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Is it possible that some people can't actually get to a lean enough level? I don't know here, I would assume everybody can do so, but there must be a reason he hasn't in the past?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> mate the guy has worked with Yates in the past,it doesnt matter WHO he is working with,its if he actually follows thru with whatever is needed to be done......


I assume Dorian wouldnt give him all the secrets neil would though :whistling:

Anyway what are the secrets?.....gear innit !


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

he gets lean enough mate,last year there were pics up of him cple weeks out and he looked shredded,its what he is doing on that final run in to the show thats going wrong,the guy gets in great condition,its getting it to the stage that seems to be his problem unfortunately so far.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh I see. Thank you


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

pea head said:


> I assume Dorian wouldnt give him all the secrets neil would though :whistling:
> 
> Anyway what are the secrets?.....gear innit !


naw mate,its superultra pump 250 inserted anally with naps n sh1t:lol: :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

weeman said:


> mate the guy has worked with Yates in the past,it doesnt matter WHO he is working with,its if he actually follows thru with whatever is needed to be done......


jump of my nut sack, i said he *should* get into condition...

your like a dog with a bone


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

and just because someone is a good athlete, it doesnt mean they will become a great coach.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

bowen86 said:


> nice! look at the size of him i noticed his hands are huge too!


I bet he has a big willy too!

Looking huge


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> jump of my nut sack, i said he *should* get into condition...
> 
> your like a dog with a bone


i dont know wtf your problem with me is mate that you feel you need to get so defensive with my posts,thats a cple of times now,do i make you feel inferior or something for you to react in this manner?


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

I saw this on MD theres a lot of hype about this guy and i think he deserves to get his pro card as he has been knocking on the door for years now and is massive and freaky all the way. Mind you so is daz and stuart core etc etc...


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I bet he has a big willy too!
> 
> Looking huge


nah no way, steroids shrink your willy didnt you know that?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Tiger81 said:


> nah no way, steroids shrink your willy didnt you know that?


Oh yes sorry, my 3 incher is now a 1.5 incher


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> nah no way, steroids shrink your willy didnt you know that?


so thats what has been happening! if i come off will it grow back again?


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

weeman said:


> so thats what has been happening! if i come off will it grow back again?


Na your stuck with your p1shy prawn c0ck, best thing you can do is keep shaving the ginga pubes off then it will look a wee bit bigger. :laugh:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Oh yes sorry, my 3 incher is now a 1.5 incher


Thats pretty big dude, you on the synth?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Oh yes sorry, my 3 incher is now a 1.5 incher


Nobody likes a show off!


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

he looks awesome,i dont think hell beat daz ball on conditioning though...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

weeman said:


> i dont know wtf your problem with me is mate that you feel you need to get so defensive with my posts,thats a cple of times now,do i make you feel inferior or something for you to react in this manner?


Yeah, you are what every guy aspires to be like pmsl.

Nah, i just find you quoting my posts in a few threads trying to pick holes then backing off once i call you out on taking things out of context to wha i said

its like i can almost hear your over reaction as you quote my posts lol :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> Na your stuck with your p1shy prawn c0ck, best thing you can do is keep shaving the ginga pubes off then it will look a wee bit bigger. :laugh:


thats what i have been doing mate,but now it just looks like a nub,i think i may have gone too far:lol: :lol:


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> not yet....


 :bounce:

Met Zack at BPE this year and he was a monster then, looks to be packing more on everytime i see a pic!

Gunna kill it this time round i think!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Yeah, you are what every guy aspires to be like pmsl. *meaning???*
> 
> Nah, i just find you quoting my posts in a few threads trying to pick holes then backing off once i call you out on taking things out of context to wha i said
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

weeman said:


> thats what i have been doing mate,but now it just looks like a nub,i think i may have gone too far:lol: :lol:


I share the same fate. Except im not ginger.

I am currently site injecting synth and finaject and downing creation slams like theres no tomorrow. I will report back with my findings.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> I share the same fate. Except im not ginger.
> 
> I am currently site injecting synth and finaject and downing creation slams like theres no tomorrow. I will report back with my findings.


i got told that if you rub gh into it and snort the dbollz instead of swallowing them it helps girth?


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

pea head said:


> I assume Dorian wouldnt give him all the secrets neil would though :whistling:
> 
> Anyway what are the secrets?.....gear innit !


Dat Dare...


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

weeman said:


> i got told that if you rub gh into it and snort the dbollz instead of swallowing them it helps girth?


Yeah i heard that too, its risky though, you could end up with a massive bell end and a snout like a pig..


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

DaveI said:


> Dat Dare...


DNP

+

MEGA MIXES of gear and site oils :whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

wow, you guys took this thread riiiight off track....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Incredible Bulk said:


> as above, if he finally nails his conditioning (and seeing he is working with neil hill he should) its going to be a crazy pose off for the pro card





weeman said:


> mate the guy has worked with Yates in the past,it doesnt matter WHO he is working with,its if he actually follows thru with whatever is needed to be done......


Totally agree Weeman, Yates know's his sh1t end of.. no one comes in conditon everytime without knowing a few tricks that work.. Zack gets lean but somehow rocks up to Nottingham off?

remember most of the time when carbing up the day before the show u look bloated and watery, he obviously can't handle that feeling..


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

There already enough big guys in the IFBB, what I wanna see is a big conditioned guy, hope zack fits the bill with this one...


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

weeman said:


> i got told that if you rub gh into it and snort the dbollz instead of swallowing them it helps girth?


NOOOO NOT DBOLS FFS:mad:

Its anadrol that you snort to acheave greater girthworks a treat too:thumbup1:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

wonder if he takes creatine?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Seyyed said:


> There already enough big guys in the IFBB, what I wanna see is a big conditioned guy, hope zack fits the bill with this one...


There are plenty of big conditioned IFBB pro's!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Fvck me he looks simply awesome... I mean his shape there is better than alot I have seen when they are in contest ready condition.... looks like he has got great mass with awesome condition without going too far over the top and simply becoming a mass beast...

Oh and Incredible Bulk and Weeman there is obviously a lot of pent up sexual tension there so why dont you two get a room already... :wink:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> NOOOO NOT DBOLS FFS:mad:
> 
> Its anadrol that you snort to acheave greater girthworks a treat too:thumbup1:


Pics or you're lying :cool2:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

how much this guy weights ?


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Mikazagreat said:


> how much this guy weights ?


over 300lbs off season. Must be around 285-290 onstage.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

vlb said:


> wonder if he takes creatine?


HE invented it.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Tiger81 said:


> over 300lbs off season. Must be around 285-290 onstage.


he aint that heavy on stage bro, 260-265


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

There's so much Zack-envy on this board, bless.

Ripped or not come show time he's still got the best physique to come out of this country since Yates. :thumb:


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

He looks awesome! Looking like that if he can fine tune his physique coming in to the finals this quite easily could be his year!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Tiger81 said:


> Pics or you're lying :cool2:


Pm prodiver,he has the evidence!


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

if neil does what he did with james(move in with him prior to show) he should be ok always looks good few week out

What ever happens it should be a good SHW battle


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Apparently last year the reason he spilled over on stage was because he carbed up on ice cream as well as rice etc, where as this year Neil will have him dialled in perfectly.


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

if he gets in condition he may get his Pro card you never know, he has been trying for ohh so long and you know how politics work in this sport...

look at last years episode at the finals in the SHW..

whatever you do lads don't jump off the stage this year......lol..


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

defdaz said:


> There's so much Zack-envy on this board, bless.
> 
> Ripped or not come show time he's still got the best physique to come out of this country since Yates. :thumb:


How do you that out?!!! Zack has one of the biggest phisiques in the UK but bodybuilding is not just about being big, its about working 365 days a year and on the day bring Size, condition and Symetry and let me remind you that every year his getting worse and worse positions at the british. Anyway best of luck to Zack and every other competitor at the finals.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

helder07 said:


> How do you that out?!!! Zack has one of the biggest phisiques in the UK but bodybuilding is not just about being big, its about working 365 days a year and on the day bring Size, condition and Symetry and let me remind you that every year his getting worse and worse positions at the british. Anyway best of luck to Zack and every other competitor at the finals.


It is very open this year mate.. I know you want Big Daz to win and TBH they all look awesome... Cos he came 4th last year doesnt mean he has any less chance of winning than anyone else.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Crazzzzy Size!!

Chest striations and pretty cut....Looking really well.....Lets hope he can nail his condition this year.

GHS


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

great pic - no doubting the guy has CRAZY size and thickness - looks fcking awsome!

but condition is about how you look from the back imo - abs and shoulder striations mean little

hope he nails it this year, would make for an amazing shw

ordering my tickets right now - cannot fcking wait for this !!!


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Huge... im against this Monster in 9days lol.. looking forward to it tho.... :thumb:

steve


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

bigsteve1974 said:


> Huge... im against this Monster in 9days lol.. looking forward to it tho.... :thumb:
> 
> steve


How are you looking mate, any pics?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

guess in 9 days we will all know how zak is REALLY looking!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

How big are his arms?

They look well over 20"......Freaky big......wow


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tiger81 said:


> How are you looking mate, any pics?


hi mate... im happy with the way ive come in... alot lighter than previous...no pics

steve


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

defdaz said:


> There's so much Zack-envy on this board, bless.
> 
> Ripped or not come show time he's still got the best physique to come out of this country since Yates. :thumb:


biggest doesnt equal best does it? ive seen guys on this site, who inmho look better, in contest shape.


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

i think Zak will pull it off this year.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

defdaz said:


> There's so much Zack-envy on this board, bless.
> 
> Ripped or not come show time he's still got the best physique to come out of this country since Yates. :thumb:


Flex Lewis?.....


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

wow, hes looking huge. but ive seen equally impressive pics from both daz ball and stu. all comes down to the day....


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

Bazzoka Tooth said:


> im guessing he will be soon.
> 
> wheres he from? have you any *leg pics*?


Not sure when this was taken mate,Maybe last year?But heres a pic of his legs lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I couldnt care less about the whole "will he make pro or wont" and "I hope he nails it for show day" and how *insert guru name here* is prepping him.

That looks fkng insane, mind blowing. I want someone to tell me that is photoshopped, because it is kinda deflating on some level? Phenomenal physique, any way you cut it.

I need to see this guy in real life, unfortunately it wont be this year tho.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

rs007 said:


> I couldnt care less about the whole "will he make pro or wont" and "I hope he nails it for show day" and how *insert guru name here* is prepping him.
> 
> That looks fkng insane, mind blowing. I want someone to tell me that is photoshopped, because it is kinda deflating on some level? Phenomenal physique, any way you cut it.
> 
> *I need to see this guy in real life*, unfortunately it wont be this year tho.


buddy i went back stage at last years final and the guy was the only one who looked like he had what it takes to get on olympia stage! iv seen coleman and this guy in the flesh and ther isnt a lot in it! he is the only one in the uk that would do any thing as a pro! followed close by daz


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> buddy i went back stage at last years final and the guy was the only one who looked like he had what it takes to get on olympia stage! iv seen coleman and this guy in the flesh and ther isnt a lot in it! *he is the only one in the uk that would do any thing as a pro!* followed close by daz


is it just me or has everyone forgot about what john Hodgson and Lee Powel have just achieved when they are making statements like that,is that nothing? and what about Flex Lewis,won 2008 Europa 202 and got 2nd place at the 202 Olympia 2008,is that nothing either?......


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

weeman said:


> is it just me or has everyone forgot about what john Hodgson and Lee Powel have just achieved when they are making statements like that,is that nothing? and what about Flex Lewis,won 2008 Europa 202 and got 2nd place at the 202 Olympia 2008,is that nothing either?......


Also our good friend James L and what he may very well achieve plus shaun taverner would do very well in the under 202 class.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> Also our good friend James L and what he may very well achieve plus shaun taverner would do very well in the under 202 class.


yes mate totally agree but the only reason i didnt include them here is because they havent stpped on the pro stage yet,i cant wait till they do as i am a big fan of both guys and have a good feeling they are going to achieve big things,


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

I think what people seem to like about Zack is that he has the WOW factor. The size that earns an audible intake of breath from the audience when he waddles out come finals night. We don't have so many of those in the UK, no offence to Stu and Daz.

But WOW factor doesn't win comps and thats that these boys want more than anything. Size earns the place at the comp, but you have to add conditioing to place and take that to another level to win. Thats what Flex and James have done and thats what this winner will HAVE to do. The standard is not dropping one bit.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

weeman said:


> is it just me or has everyone forgot about what john Hodgson and Lee Powel have just achieved when they are making statements like that,is that nothing? and what about Flex Lewis,won 2008 Europa 202 and got 2nd place at the 202 Olympia 2008,is that nothing either?......


ok then the only one that can hang with the big boys


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

He is awsome. And while I appreciate what our British athletes have achieved as pros it is a fact that no one from the uk could mount a serious attack on the sports elite. 202 class yes but Olympia? I don't think so.

I'm afraid the reality is we need some one like him to even grace the same stage as the true elite. And I say that with the upmost respect to what our current pros have achieved.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

weeman said:


> is it just me or has everyone forgot about what john Hodgson and Lee Powel have just achieved when they are making statements like that,is that nothing? and what about Flex Lewis,won 2008 Europa 202 and got 2nd place at the 202 Olympia 2008,is that nothing either?......


Definitely not knocking them, or James L for his outstanding performance at the brits last year. Just my opinion (and you know what opinions are like!) that Zack has the best overall physique out of the UK since Yates. Doesn't mean jack come the finals of course, it's what the judges think that counts.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Delhi said:


> He is awsome. And while I appreciate what our British athletes have achieved as pros it is a fact that no one from the uk could mount a serious attack on the sports elite. 202 class yes but Olympia? I don't think so.
> 
> I'm afraid the reality is we need some one like him to even grace the same stage as the true elite. And I say that with the upmost respect to what our current pros have achieved.


I agree with this 100%

We have Eddie Abou flying the flag but i have to say Zak is much bigger and will hopefully bring the same presence that Dorian brought.. he has the same wow factor and similar granite look.

I cant wait to see what happens with him.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

ArZo said:


> Not sure when this was taken mate,Maybe last year?But heres a pic of his legs lol


This pic is actually a year old!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Found this shot of Zak in civillian clothes posing with a fan










Monster.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Tiger81 said:


> Found this shot of Zak in civillian clothes posing with a fan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He must have pulled the skinniest guy from the gym so he looks bigger!


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> He must have pulled the skinniest guy from the gym so he looks bigger!


Looks like Doyle


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

2.00mins in there he is

is this in 2009 i think it is


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

welsh_ryan said:


> 2.00mins in there he is
> 
> is this in 2009 i think it is


Nice vid, pause it at 2.04 - holy fck!!!


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Thats the problem too many people think size wins it all and the sport is all about being big...well maaasssive in ZACK KHAN'S case. What I will say is that there has been alot of big dudes in the past heralded to be the next big think and it hasn't come to light.The pro game is a step up.


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

Seen him in flesh and yes of course he's a monster, but even if he gets his pro card it's just the beginning.

I've said this before, he will have to get in condition to win British and repeat it again and again to do anything in the pro ranks.

Size and shape is there no question, and has been for the past few years.

Good luck to him.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

He's a fat fcuker like me!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Only joking he looks awsome, i don't think he's got the condition the pro's got though


----------



## wyllis100 (Jan 9, 2008)

I personally think to achieve the kind of condition that the top tier pros achieve is a genetic thing aswell, take Dexter Jackson for example...he only diets for around 8 weeks for a show and thats not just because he keeps his diet clean off season lol, he is genetically gifted in that area to be able to do that and come in as shredded as he does, hes not the only one either, Ronnie competed heavier than Zack and still dialed it in. I dont think just everyone can get as ripped as they do no matter what nutritionist or drugs or length of time dieting etc.

Zack has all the genetic qualities for mass, shape etc but does he have the genetics for getting bone shredded?? I think that he if he had then he would have nailed it by now......I hope I am wrong and that he has just been mis calculating something along the way in his contest prep.

I know I am comparing him against the worlds best and hes not yet a pro but the potential is there. He is the only British guy that has any chance against the Heaths, Wolfs etc we have had in a long time and that includes Jame Lewis as gifted as he is.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i dont think its anything to do with genetics if you can get shredded or not,its simply down to how much hard work you are willing to put in.

I think the only relevance genetics play in the fat shedding game is some will find it easier than others,thats it,but anyone can get peeled,its just a matter of doing it and being able to cope with what you have to do to achieve that condition.


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

Nah, it's genetics mate. Did you not know that's why there's so many fat birds. It's their genes "diets just don't work for me". Heard that from fatties before LMAO!

Getting peeled is down to hard graft. Just for some it's harder than others.

Everyone's metabolism is different.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

munkyboy said:


> *Nah, it's genetics mate. Did you not know that's why there's so many fat birds. It's their genes "diets just don't work for me". Heard that from fatties before LMAO!*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

NEW PIC OF DAZ BALL

258lbs, sunday just gone


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

daz guest posing


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

daz is 285lbs in the pic according to his journal*

*disclaimer-this comment is not ment in an agressive or cheeky manner,merely correcting an incorrect fact with the correct information,any back chat,'get of my nuts' phrases or such like wil be recognised as drama queening:lol:


----------



## Ripp3d (Aug 31, 2006)

weeman said:


> *disclaimer-this comment is not ment in an agressive or cheeky manner,merely correcting an incorrect fact with the correct information,any back chat,'get of my nuts' phrases or such like wil be recognised as drama queening:lol:


 :lol: :lol:

Incredible Bulk you might want to acknowledge the photographer before you get a stroppy message from him! :thumbup1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> NEW PIC OF DAZ BALL
> 
> 258lbs, sunday just gone


Damn, he looks enormous!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

He looks like a piece of granite. Awesome.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

weeman said:


> daz is 285lbs in the pic according to his journal*
> 
> *disclaimer-this comment is not ment in an agressive or cheeky manner,merely correcting an incorrect fact with the correct information,any back chat,'get of my nuts' phrases or such like wil be recognised as drama queening:lol:


ahhh fck nuts.... i got the digits round the wrong way!

But trust you to fi..... :lol:

you know i love you weeman... but i will always back chat you

(bitch)


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Ripp3d said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Incredible Bulk you might want to acknowledge the photographer before you get a stroppy message from him! :thumbup1:


i took the pic from daz ball's journal and there was no mention of the photographer?

assuming its eric guy? :confused1:


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

.......... needs to put on some muscle if you ask me


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PAULSHEZ said:


> Game over for the others, If thats Zack now. He has far superior shape than the other heavyweights, freaky yet perfectly balanced.


Paul you really should not disrespect the other heavyweights mate as he looked awesome in the pics taken at Dorian's gym 6 weeks out from the 2006 finals and turned up soft.....Zack has an awesome physique and would definitely cause the other guys some serious trouble if he turned up in conditioned but to say he has a far superior physique is just wrong in my opinion mate....


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Paul yes i take what your saying on board mate, i didnt mean it like that. Point taken


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Paul you really should not disrespect the other heavyweights mate as he looked awesome in the pics taken at Dorian's gym 6 weeks out from the 2006 finals and turned up soft.....Zack has an awesome physique and would definitely cause the other guys some serious trouble if he turned up in conditioned but to say he has a far superior physique is just wrong in my opinion mate....


Totally agree with you...its all about symmetry and condition- sheer bulk isn't enough.......


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Everyone should just stop speculating on who is going to bring what etc... etc... and just expect the unexpected!

This year I feel will be the most anticipated British Final in years, with Daz and Stu like 'caged tigers' looking at their journals and Shaun and Zack adopting the support of James and Neil respectively. Nobody knows what will happen!

What about Alvin, is everyone forgetting about him or have I missed something and he's not competing this year?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

fxleisure said:


> Everyone should just stop speculating on who is going to bring what etc... etc... and just expect the unexpected!
> 
> This year I feel will be the most anticipated British Final in years, with Daz and Stu like 'caged tigers' looking at their journals and Shaun and Zack adopting the support of James and Neil respectively. Nobody knows what will happen!
> 
> What about Alvin, is everyone forgetting about him or have I missed something and he's not competing this year?


Alvin should not be forgotten this year unlike last year he has the support of Harold Marrillier one of the best prep guys in the UK many seem to forget what he has done in the past (Troy Brown) Alvin looked awesome at the Expo and from what Harold has been saying looks even better now he certainly should not be sidelined by anyone.....

you are correct though mate at this point it is all speculation as we have seen in previous years it is what you look like onstage next to your peers not how you look on your own in a log weeks before the event.....


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

crist looking at his pic is like looking in a mirror for me :whistling:


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry to hijack the thread, but Paul, can I just congratulate you on a job well done!

I keep my copies of the BEEF in my bathroom (where I do most if not ALL of my reading) and my girlfriend, with her limited knowledge of bodybuilding is an avid reader of your columns and is now fully familiar with both FST training methods and how to prep for the last week before a show.

She is eagerly awaiting the next edition haha :thumb:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Just the mere fact we're all bickering like old women about our amateur heavyweights is fantastic in my opinion as it shows a genuine excitement for this years heavyweight finals.

Having said that we're all entitled to our opinions and should be allowed to voice them without anyone telling us we're x or y. :thumb:

Zack in that video at 2:04 doing the double biceps is just incredible.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

all the heavyweights are awesome in my opinion... but James L knocked down all comers last year - no more proof than that is needed in my opinion that the ones coming in as big as possible aint going to get the win!

theres also bound to be a few surprises along the way!

WHOEVER wins the heavies is still going to have to go up against a few more physiques for that pro card!


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i took the pic from daz ball's journal and there was no mention of the photographer?
> 
> assuming its eric guy? :confused1:


yes the pic is done by the ever so nice Eric Guy


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

VIDEO ERIC said:


> yes the pic is done by the ever so nice Eric Guy


Maybe you should watermark your pics?


----------



## chris88 (Oct 21, 2007)

i can definitely see that the Uk Heavy's are a class apart..i mean over here in Aus any one of those physique's would blow the judges away completely...our Heavy's just don't compete!..as Pscarb said condition is one thing...and Daz has that in spades but if there is anything he is lacking i would say his Bi peak needs work...also if he dosen't hold his mid-section in when he poses it could count against him (although i doubt he wont as this was a guest spot).

It looks to be an awesome year and personally any of the physique's could and should take it...it all comes down to what the judges want on the day!


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Maybe you should watermark your pics?


 Just a credit is good enough!!!


----------

